# iOS 11 + 6s + MK3 TTS = Awesome



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

I will return to edit this Post soon however given a prior business engagements time is against me....

1. I can confirm my MK3 TTS (2016) MMI + iPhone 6s + iOS 11 is a far cry, from all (Ive ) experienced over the past 16 months... with Audi? After upgrading iOS (6s) to iOS 11 ....: This happens...


Incoming caller image MMI / Contacts Displayed
Google Earth, Street View 
HotSpot Wifi Client appears

PLEASE Don't update iOS 11 with device Software Update?
Backup with Mac OS / Windoze software called iMazing (user defined Backup folder)

THEN
*Download iOS 11 IPSW and Restore via iTunes 7.2*
Don't know what an IPSW is (Its the entire IOS 11 upgrade in one file) .... always remember Google is your friend ... if not http://www.osxdaily.com will help

You need to ensure iOS 11 is 100% clean and new. iOS 11 comes with 230+ new features so applying a SWUpdate will definitely leave system junk. Sure its updating / upgrading but its also overwriting (old stuff) with new.

IOS 11 is wifi tuned / LTE (no more 3G) tweaked. Its what your Audi UMTS (hidden) BT Profile is made for? The UMTS BT Extension is the very reason MK3 owners in 1st world countries (Canada, Australia etc ... see elsewhere this Forum) thought they had Audi Connectivity on delivery didn't. In order for you to receive (such) Audi insist your mobile device must be sRSAP, enabled your cell data account LTE compliant. Period.

IOS comes with some great "driving" tweaks too i.e., anyone texting you can be auto-replied with "Do Not Disturnb Im Driving" message customised. I changed mine to something cheesy like ".... Ive received your text message however as Im driving I have no intention of meeting Jesus right now, Ill contact.....

SIRI also kicks ass on the Multi Fund Steering wheel...


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah been beta testing this for the past few months and contact images finally appear on my rs3 8v. Awesome stuff.

RS3 doesn't get RSAP though if thats what your saying the TT gets now? RSAP is awesome.


----------



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

Aoon_M said:


> Yeah been beta testing this for the past few months and contact images finally appear on my rs3 8v. Awesome stuff.
> 
> RS3 doesn't get RSAP though if thats what your saying the TT gets now? RSAP is awesome.


RSAP was only introduced by Apple from the 6s onwards ... why they didn't sooner I have no idea. The reason I use my 6s here is that its a seriously awesome phone (well now it is, in conjunction with the MMI!)

For me (and each to their own) Google Earth . Street View on LTE is great (and why u can see why Audi insisted on LTE) but it does wear thin. I can have (literally) running conversation with SIRI.... what much more fun irrespective than googling with ones passenger over Google Earth etc.

Siri today is my baby compared to 2.5 weeks ago. Seriously.... I don't know if readers (reading this) know how user friendly SIRI is with iOS 11. Activating SIRI in the past (3 weeks ago) via the MFSWheel) sucked .... the "beep" was putrid. Different story today...


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

hAudi said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah been beta testing this for the past few months and contact images finally appear on my rs3 8v. Awesome stuff.
> ...


Sounds promising. I love my tech so can't wait to trial it out, might ask for their TTRS for an extended test drive.


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Am I reading this correctly, you are saying that iOS 11 supports rSAP over Bluetooth? As in you have connected your iphone via Bluetooth and can use Audi Connect with its data?


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is this the functionality with the smartphone integration only?


----------



## Benlepunk (May 25, 2009)

I've seen yesterday contacts images YES !
For the other stuffs, I already coded my car a few months ago to get Google Earth and Client Wifi mode on the VC, I don't think it has anything to do with iOS11...(do you have SIM Slot card ?)Where did you find this new option ? under Wifi ou Bluetooth ?


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Well despite what has been said before I down loaded iOS11 through Software Update and I have images from contacts. Cool upgrade if you forget what any member of your immediate family looks like. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

hAudi said:


> THEN
> *Download iOS 11 IPSW and Restore via iTunes 7.2*


I'm a bit confused ..... iTunes 7.2 ??

I get what you say about doing a clean install but will I be able to restore all my photos, text messages, contacts etc. from a backup if I do a clean install?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ive always had the contact images since i got the car from new in February but then i am running android sooooo..... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm still not sure what OP is trying to say as the iPhone has had the option to connect to MMI via WiFi Hotspot for a while, it's even in the manual as a recommended way to connect data as well as dedicated Sim and rSAP. iOS does not and never will support rSAP, which is a real shame as manually having to turn on WiFi hotspot all the time is a bit of a pain.

There are lots of bugs in iOS 11 at the moment, especially relating to Bluetooth. I have heard that this bug can cause music to not be able to be played via some Bluetooth profiles. That said, if you wipe and install fresh you should have less issues.


----------



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

hAudi said:


> I will return to edit this Post soon however given a prior business engagements time is against me....
> 
> 1. I can confirm my MK3 TTS (2016) MMI + iPhone 6s + iOS 11 is a far cry, from all (Ive ) experienced over the past 16 months... with Audi? After upgrading iOS (6s) to iOS 11 ....: This happens...
> 
> ...


My apologies I completely forgot to add the following VIP info: 
Re. LTE (4G) Data & VoLTE (Voice Over LTE) & iOS 11 iPhone Wifi Calling

1. Recommend you visit this Apple page - Covers every country worldwide re. iPhone Wireless Carrier Support
https://support.apple.com/en-za/HT204045

2. What is voLTE? ...
VoLTE offers the best voice call quality and will connect much faster than traditional GSM calls. It enables you* to continue downloading data on your phone while on a phone call* (current GSM standards means that if you're downloading something on your smartphone and you make or receive a call, *the download will pause*).

3. Im convinced if you want to enjoy Audi MMI Connectivity via Audi's UMTS Extension Profile - for MK3 owners in SAF, Can. Oz etc your device must provide LTE & VoLTE (4G) .... unlike ones brothers and sisters in Europe / USA etc whose Data Sim can be 3G

iOS 11 rings in several wiFI features one of which is Wifi Calling

You need to call your cell provider and activate VoLTE to your cell number. Then....

On iPhone SE, 6, 6s and 7 devices follow these instructions to activate VoLTE

1. Call your service provider to make sure your VoLTE service is active
2. Ensure that you have the latest version of iOS software by going to Settings, General and Software Update. You will need a Wi-Fi connection to update your device.
3. Go to settings, General and then Reset, your device should prompt you to do a "Network Update", accept the update.
4. Go to settings Cellular, Cellular Data options and then select "Enable 4G". Select the "Voice & Data" option from the list.
5. You are now ready to make VoLTE calls, to check that it is working correctly make a call to another Vodacom user and ensure *that the 4G icon remains on the screen* during the call.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

VoLTE and WiFi calling has been there well before iOS 11

I think the only new thing here is contact images


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jonstatt said:


> VoLTE and WiFi calling has been there well before iOS 11
> 
> I think the only new thing here is contact images


+1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > VoLTE and WiFi calling has been there well before iOS 11
> ...


Yep, iOS is so far behind now its a joke, plus it still looks like windows 3.11 of old.
I took the decision this year to not upgrade either hardware or software.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > jonstatt said:
> ...


I upgraded my iOS on my iPad to iOS11 to test it out. So far the iOS is much slower, has a lot of bugs. I had so many people complain both on 6s and 7 about Bluetooth connection drop. And as per usual Apple introduced new hidden settings that are turned on by default. Good luck spending 30min-1h trying to find and turn off all of them.
For example Safari---> Allow Websites to access your microphone and camera

I learned my lesson last year. I want at least 3 patches in before I upgrade to brand new iOS.

I also find iOS11 very tricky to navigate to some of the basic functions in a hurry. (flashlight, bt off, airplane mode, brightness etc...) They force us now to use "force touch" more than ever


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I have upgraded my iPhone 5S and can conform remote SIM over bluetooth snd Contact pics work! for me the phone seems as fast or even faster. Worth the update this time around.


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> I have upgraded my iPhone 5S and can conform remote SIM over bluetooth snd Contact pics work! for me the phone seems as fast or even faster. Worth the update this time around.


Remote sim over Bluetooth is called rSAP and is not supported by iOS and never will be. The only way to get MMI to use iPhone data is by using iOS hotspot. New versions of MMI actually prompt you to do this when connecting the iPhone as primary phone. With iOS 11 hotspot can fortunately be activated from the control centre by using force click on the connection panel and then selecting Hotspot. It's a manual procedure though but once you get used to it then it's no problem. Once your primary phone is connected by Hotspot and Bluetooth then pretty much all functions of MMI are connected and working.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Matt-GSY said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I have upgraded my iPhone 5S and can conform remote SIM over bluetooth snd Contact pics work! for me the phone seems as fast or even faster. Worth the update this time around.
> ...


It didn't work previously until the iOS update, yes i had to enable the wifi hotspot but it had to be connected via the cable. Now it works over bluetooth is what i was trying to say. No cable needed. Apologies for the tech speal or lack of, in summary after updating to iOS 11 contact pics appear and wifi hot spot works over bluetooth so i can use phone data for Google maps and Audi connect features where previously the phone had to be connected via the USB cable.


----------



## Benlepunk (May 25, 2009)

I'll give it a shot over bluetooth, I previously coded the MMI to connect with Wifi...
Good new is now the "DATA tethering" option in iOS11 is easier to access without unlocking the phone and going to the menu.
Just slide right and activate it, that's enough for the car to connect to it !!


----------

